# Anybody have good ways to hide flood lights?!



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

i stick them in trees, under the eaves of the roof, behind tombstones. anywhere i have a spot can be used for lights. stuff on the lawn usually gets a spike lamp holder.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I take a piece of foam and make a little light blocker out of it. I score it so it folds into a three section piece which makes the sides adjustable for where I want the light to go. Sometimes I also hide them behind a tombstone or other prop


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I used clamp lamps which have silver hoods, I simply hit them up with a 99 cent can of black spray paint.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

All the above. Just remember the heat produced when concealing them.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Make thicker tombstones with a hollow back behind them, to tuck the lights into. I glued plastic sheeting over the back of mine to keep rain from falling directly onto them.

Also, sometimes you don't really need flood lamps. None of my lamps out front are any stronger than 15 watts, cuz I want that doom and gloom darkness, not super bright and revealing. It's fun to have the visitors to take their time studying the props.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I use old black plastic flower pots, the kind you get when you buy shrubs. I found a bunch in the trash one night. I can't claim the idea as my own since there's a great cemetery haunt down the road from me and I saw that he used them. You just have to get the right size so that the flood and folder sits inside.


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

After covering with a black hood (like the flower pot suggested above), I placed some plastic greens around mine. I already had these 2 old matching plastic plants that are full, and they look like a bush from a distance.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

I use some stake lights with empty paint cans attached. I paint the paint cans a flat black to help conceal them. Works great. I even have some quart size for my smaller LED Spotlights. I will post some pix tonight.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Someone on here posted (sorry - I don't remember who) about making little boxes with scrap wood. They're just four pieces of 2 x 4 or whatever with one open side and then you can spray paint them black or cover them with moss or whatever to camouflage them. A project I need to do!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

One member made fake rocks.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/58908-flood-light-rock-covers-finished.html


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

for hanging floods, I just hang black paper streamers from them. Use CF or low-wattage incandescents (25W).


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually shoot them across the yard. If i use a strobe or something close i either hide them behind a prop like a tombstone or next to something of great detail usually thier eyes never look down at the light when their looking at something worth studying


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw someone last year painted plastic coffee cans black and poked them through the bottom. I did it that way and then mounted them behind tombstones to shine on ones behind. I'm not big on lighting and still working on mine.


----------



## Madmomma (May 17, 2010)

The open boxes were my 1st thought but I also like the black plastic planter idea. Hmmmm. Good ideas everyone.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I use a fake rock to hide my fog chiller and although I haven't spent the money on it yet, I want to get some small fake boulders to hide the spotlights. Maybe I will make a point of buying them this coming year for next year. The really large fake rock hides the chiller well.


----------

